# 2002 Nissan Frontier 4 cyl Belt Squeal



## MPK (Mar 7, 2003)

When I turn my A/C on I sometimes here a loud squeal from the A/C belt. The squeal goes I way when I either totally let off the throttle or give it full throttle. The A/C belt will also squeal at random while driving with the A/C on. I also have this problem with the fan belt, but only when I put the windshield defroster on.

I replaced all of the belts myself a few months ago, and the squeal went away. When it came back, I tried belt dressing and bar soap, which help cure the squealing, but only for a day or so. I've taken the truck to my mechanic, and he said all of the belts were very tight.

Any ideas on how to remedy the squeak?


----------



## rockcrusher44 (Oct 7, 2006)

my 97 did the same thing, i had to really tighten the crap out of my ac belt and then about every three months i have to retighten it. i think this pretty common from what i read about the four cyl. ka24 engine


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Overtightening the belts is not a suggested solution because it puts more load on the rotating equipment (e.g. compressor, alternator) bearings. You can try different brands of belts; my original equipment belts did not start squealing for the first 80K miles. Inspect the pulleys for damage or mis-alignment. Other than that, turn the radio on louder.

Steve


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

azrocketman said:


> Overtightening the belts is not a suggested solution because it puts more load on the rotating equipment (e.g. compressor, alternator) bearings. You can try different brands of belts.


My 1998 does this occasionally, and so does my co-worker's 2202. Upon hearing you have it too, I wouldn't go to the ends of the earth to track down a possibly-inherent problem. I use Gates belts from Carquest.


----------



## Avoitus (Nov 1, 2008)

My 98's A/C belt started to make noises after I had the A/C worked on at Tire Choice. It only sqeaks when its hot outside and when I accelerate quickly. But after like two minutes it goes away and doesn't come back until the engine cools down. Lately though, I haven't heard it at all. Unless the belt is worn down or damaged, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

